# Smilies in Formular einfügen



## FifaKFC (26. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein Script geben, mit dem ich, wie auch hier im Forum, Smilies in ein Textfeld einfügen kann? Das geht ja mit java Script aber ich habe es bisher nirgendwo entnehmen können, auch nicht aus meinem Forum, es kommt immer Fehler und passiert nichts..
Kann mir jemand helfen?

MFG FifaKFC


----------



## Koose (10. August 2002)

Hi FifaKFC!

Das ist ganz einfach.

Als erstes musst du im body deiner HTML Seite eine JavaScript Funktion für jedes Smilie definieren. Für "" sieht das Beispielsweise so aus:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
function smilie1()
{
document.form.text.value = document.form.text.value + ':-)';
}
</script>
```
Erklärung: Wenn die Funktion "smilie1()" aufgerufen wird, wird an den Inhalt im Feld "text" in der Form "form" ein "" angehängt.

Das ganz musst du dann für jeden Smilie wiederholen (natürlich ohne die Script Tags), du musst nur den Funktionsnamen ändern (z.B. in smilie2()) und natürlich am ende einen anderen smilie anhängen lassen.

Nun musst du die Form und das Textfeld anlegen (wie gesgt Formname "form" und Textfeldname "text").

Als letztes musst du noch die Smilies zum drauf drücken machen.
Dafür musst du nur ein bild einfügen und sagen, dass wenn jemand drauf drückt die Funktion aufgerufen wird. Für unseren lächelnden sieht das dann so aus:

```
<img border="0" src="smilie.gif" onclick="smilie1()">
```
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.
MFG
Koose

P.S.: Da dieses Forum ja logischerweise Bilder für die smilies anzeigt, musst du dir überall wo dieser "" Smilie ist ein "Doppelpunkt Bindestrich Klammerzu" vorstellen.


----------



## jusso (1. September 2002)

ich hab jetzt ne shout box und wollte unter message das dort ne reihe von smilies sind die man nur anzuklicken brauch und das die dann im unterem fenster erscheinen siehehierist der Link zur shoutbox und hier ist der code der shoutbox und das mir hier dann jmd das so schreiben kann das das dann funzt


```
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Shoutbox</TITLE>


<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A:link  {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted; color: #000000; }
A:visited {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted;  color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000; }
A:hover {color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">ffcc00;  text-decoration: underline; }
a:visited:hover {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px solid; color: #ffcc00; }-->
input{font: 8px Verdana color: #000000; border: 1px solid #000000}
.button{border:1px solid #000000;color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000;background<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
.textfeld{border:1px solid #000000; color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000;background<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
body      { 
font-family:verdana;
font-size:9pt;
color="#000000" 
}
-->
</style>
<META content="NOTEPAD" name=GENERATOR>
</HEAD>
<BODY  bgcolor="#0081B7" border="0" bgproperties="fixed"><center><table width=135>
<font face="Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva" style="font-size:9px;">
<?
$person = str_replace ("\n"," ", $person);
$person = str_replace ("<", " ", $person);
$person = str_replace (">", " ", $person);
$person = stripslashes ($person);
?>
<form action="msg.php" method="post">
 
Nick:<br><input type="text" name="person" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="20" value="<? echo $person; ?>"><br><br>
Message:<br><input type="text" name="message" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="90"><br><br>
<input type="submit" value="send/refresh" class=button>
</form>
<?
$chat_file_ok = "msg.txt";
$chat_lenght = 7;
$max_single_msg_lenght = 512;
$max_file_size = $chat_lenght * $max_single_msg_lenght;
$file_size= filesize($chat_file_ok);            
if ($file_size > $max_file_size) {
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);    
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        $msg_old =  $lines[$i] . $msg_old;
    }
$deleted = unlink($chat_file_ok);
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, $msg_old);
fclose($fp);
}
$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("<", " ", $msg);
$msg = str_replace (">", " ", $msg);
$msg = stripslashes ($msg);
if ($msg != ""){
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, "\n<b>$person :</b> $msg<br>");
fclose($fp);
}
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        echo $lines[$i] . "<br>";
    }
?>
</table>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
mfg jusso


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

du musst halt irgendwo den smilie hinzufügen
document.form.text.value+=";D"
und dann str_replace() benutzen um daraus einen html tag(image) zu machen


----------



## jusso (2. September 2002)

nö das klappt irgenwie nicht kannst du mir das nochmal so hinschreiben das ich das einfach nurnoch kopieren muss. hier is der link: hier 
thx jusso


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. September 2002)

ich hab wirklich keine lust jeden seinen code auf maß zuzuschneiden oder abzuändern
such dir dafür nen anderen doofen *g*


----------



## sam (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *ich hab wirklich keine lust jeden seinen code auf maß zuzuschneiden oder abzuändern
> such dir dafür nen anderen doofen *g* *


exakt
wir sind hier keine coding-firma, die für lau arbeitet...
du sollst hier mehr lernen als nur copy&paste
wenn dus versuchst und es nicht funktioniert helfen wir dir gern bei der fehlerkorrektur, aber "code mir das bitte mundgerecht" is nich..


----------



## jusso (4. September 2002)

also so hab ich das jetzt gemacht aba irgendiw klappt das nicht.

```
<HTML>
<HEAD><TITLE>Shoutbox</TITLE>
<script language="JavaScript">
function smilie1(:))
{
document.form.text.value = document.msg.post.value + 'biggrin.gif';
}
</script>

<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A:link  {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted; color: #000000; }
A:visited {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted;  color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000; }
A:hover {color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">ffcc00;  text-decoration: underline; }
a:visited:hover {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px solid; color: #ffcc00; }-->
input{font: 8px Verdana color: #000000; border: 1px solid #000000}
.button{border:1px solid #000000;color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000;background<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
.textfeld{border:1px solid #000000; color<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">000000;background<img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border="0" alt="">DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
body      { 
font-family:verdana;
font-size:9pt;
color="#000000" 
}
-->
</style>
<META content="NOTEPAD" name=GENERATOR>
</HEAD>
<BODY  bgcolor="#0081B7" border="0" bgproperties="fixed"><center><table width=135>
<font face="Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva" style="font-size:9px;">
<?
$person = str_replace ("\n"," ", $person);
$person = str_replace ("<", " ", $person);
$person = str_replace (">", " ", $person);
$person = stripslashes ($person);
?>
<form action="msg.php" method="post">
 
Nick:<br><input type="text" name="person" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="20" value="<? echo $person; ?>"><br><br>
Message:<br><input type="text" name="message" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="90"><br><br>
<img border="0" src="smilie.gif" onclick="smilie1(:))">

<input type="submit" value="Und los..." class=button>
</form>
<?
$chat_file_ok = "msg.txt";
$chat_lenght = 7;
$max_single_msg_lenght = 512;
$max_file_size = $chat_lenght * $max_single_msg_lenght;
$file_size= filesize($chat_file_ok);            
if ($file_size > $max_file_size) {
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);    
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        $msg_old =  $lines[$i] . $msg_old;
    }
$deleted = unlink($chat_file_ok);
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, $msg_old);
fclose($fp);
}
$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("<", " ", $msg);
$msg = str_replace (">", " ", $msg);
$msg = stripslashes ($msg);
if ($msg != ""){
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, "\n<b>$person :</b> $msg<br>");
fclose($fp);
}
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        echo $lines[$i] . "<br>";
    }
?>
</table>


</BODY>
</HTML>
```
Und was mach ich dort jetzt falsch? hier  ist nochmal der Link.
Wär cool wenn ihr ne Fehleranalyse machen würdet.
thx und mfg jusso


----------



## sam (4. September 2002)

eigentlich falsch, aber ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr ertragen  
und wenn du dich nicht bedankst, fliegste vom board    

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Messagebox für faule Leute</title>
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
function smile(Zeichen)
{
document.form.message.value =
document.form.message.value + Zeichen;
}
</script>
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A:link  {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted; color: #000000;}
A:visited {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px dotted;  color:#000000;}
A:hover {color:#ffcc00;  text-decoration: underline;}
a:visited:hover {text-decoration:none; border-bottom: 1px solid; color: #ffcc00;}
input{font: 8px Verdana color: #000000; border: 1px solid #000000;}
.button{border:1px solid #000000;color:#000000;background:#DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
.textfeld{border:1px solid #000000; color:#000000;background:#DDDDDD;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;}
body {background-color:#0081B7;font-family:verdana;font-size:9pt;color="#000000";}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>

<?
$person = str_replace ("\n"," ", $person);
$person = str_replace ("<", " ", $person);
$person = str_replace (">", " ", $person);
$person = stripslashes ($person);
?>

<form action="msg.php" method="post" name="form"> 
name<br><input type="text" name="person" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="30" value="<? echo $person; ?>"><br>
msg<br><input type="text" name="message" class=textfeld size="20" maxlength="120"><br><br>
<a href="javascript:void()" onclick="smile(':)')">*grins*</a> 
<a href="javascript:void()" onclick="smile(':D')">*lach*</a> 
<a href="javascript:void()" onclick="smile('www.w33k.de')">*visit*</a><br><br>
<input type="submit" value="send/refresh" class=button>
</form>

<?
$chat_file_ok = "msg.txt";
$chat_lenght = 7;
$max_single_msg_lenght = 512;
$max_file_size = $chat_lenght * $max_single_msg_lenght;
$file_size= filesize($chat_file_ok);            
if ($file_size > $max_file_size) {
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);    
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        $msg_old =  $lines[$i] . $msg_old;
    }
$deleted = unlink($chat_file_ok);
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, $msg_old);
fclose($fp);
}

//######SMILIES#####
$msg = str_replace (":)","<img src=\"smile.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
$msg = str_replace (":D","<img src=\"lach.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("www.w33k.de","<img src=\"learn.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
//######SMILIES#####

$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("\n"," ", $message);
$msg = str_replace ("<", " ", $msg);
$msg = str_replace (">", " ", $msg);
$msg = stripslashes ($msg);
if ($msg != ""){
$fp = fopen($chat_file_ok, "a+");
$fw = fwrite($fp, "\n<b>$person :</b> $msg<br>");
fclose($fp);
}
$lines = file($chat_file_ok);
$a = count($lines);
$u = $a - $chat_lenght;
for($i = $a; $i >= $u ;$i--){
        echo $lines[$i] . "<br>";
}
?>

</body>
</html>
```

nicht getestet, aber müsste so gehen (die "smilie-einfügen-funktion muss gehen )


----------



## jusso (4. September 2002)

yo thxxxxxxxxx
aba (hehe) der fügt das zwar ein aba wenn man dann send/refresh macht dann zeigt der nur diesen code dafür an: Hier ist der LInk: http://mitglied.lycos.de/yousso/msg.php
ähm ich weiß jetzt ob das jetzt der sinn sein soll das nur dort einzufügen aber eigentlich sollte der auch wenn man auf ok macht ein richtig schoner smilie sein der dann schön lacht so wie der hier:  
yo trotzdem thx für die mühe die du dir gemacht hast. thx 
jusso


----------



## sam (4. September 2002)

versuchs mal mit

```
//######SMILIES#####
$message = str_replace (":)","<img src=\"smile.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
$message = str_replace (":D","<img src=\"lach.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
$message = str_replace ("www.w33k.de","<img src=\"learn.gif\" border=\"0\">", $message);
//######SMILIES#####
```
statt dem alten smiliecode...


----------



## jusso (5. September 2002)

ne sry klappt immanoch nicht. der gibt dann diesen text an wenn man auf *grins* klickt: img src="biggrin.gif" border="0" 
hier is noch mal der link 
thx und mfg jusso


----------



## sam (5. September 2002)

lösche diese beiden zeilen:

```
$msg = str_replace ("<", " ", $msg);
$msg = str_replace (">", " ", $msg);
```


----------



## jusso (5. September 2002)

alda thx dis funzt wie am schnürchen
thxthx thx thx


----------



## sam (5. September 2002)

jo "alda"

bitte javascript zusammenschreiben:
<a href="java script:void()" onclick="smile('')">
also nicht java script, sondern zusammen


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

Als ich den Thread gelesen habe, hatte ich das selbe Problem wie der Thread Ersteller. Jetzt, nach dem lesen, bin ich verwirrt. ^^

Ich hab mir wie beschrieben den Code Schnipsel:

```
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
function smile(:))
{
document.form.beitrag.value =
document.form.beitrag.value + :);
}
</script>
```
in den <head> geschrieben und danach diese Anweisung

```
<a href="javascript:void()" onclick="smile(':)'"></a>
```
um mein Smilie Image gebaut.
Es funktioniert aber nich  Selbst alle erdenklichen '-Möglichekiten hab ich ausprobiert. Also oben bei dem Teil im Head um jeden Smilie '' geschrieben und und und. Nichts hat geholfen.
Selbst wenn ich nur die Javascript Head Anweisung in meinen Code einbaue sagt mir der Explorer das Fehler im Script sind. 

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## sam (12. September 2002)

dir ist klar, dass bei diesem code-beispiel die form "form" heissen muss, und das textfeld "beitrag"?


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

Ja...


----------



## sam (12. September 2002)

dann musste nur noch javascript zusammenschreiben und dem ungetrübten smiliespaß steht nichts mehr im wege...


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

Ne Javascript is zusammen geschrieben, warum das Forum es im Code Tag auseinander nimmt weiss ich nich


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. September 2002)

wenn du die function schreibst solltest du villeicht mal ne anderen var namen angeben
function smilie(w){...

dann:
document.form.beitrag.value+=w

mit smilie('test') aufrufen


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

Jo danke, dass mit dem Buchstaben anstatt nem Smilie hat schonmal funktioniert, werden da wohl doch nur irgendwelche Anführungszeichen fehlen. Ich bekomm aber trotz alle dem noch in der Statusleiste gezeigt das angeblich Fehler auf der Seite sind.

€dit: Sobald n Doppelpunkt ins Spiel kommt, wird nichts mehr ins Formular geschrieben.

€dit²: Wenn ich die Javascript Void Funktion weglasse und den onclick aufruf direkt in den <img> Tag schreibe, gibts auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr im Browser. Bleibt nur die Frage wo, welche Anführungszeichen hinkommen, damit ich Doppelpunkte in der Anweisung nutzen kann.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. September 2002)

hmn..
der sinn von void() war für mich eh immemr zweifelhaft
aber das mit den : müsste so schon gehen


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

```
function image(:rolleyes:)
{
document.formular.beitrag.value = document.formular.beitrag.value + :rolleyes:;
}
</script>
```


```
<img src=/forum/smilies/icon3.gif onclick="image(':rolleyes:')" border=0>
```

Auch wenns eigentlich mit dem Doppelpunkt schon gehen sollte, geht aber nicht...
Is da oben noch irgendwas nich ganz richtig?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. September 2002)

arg LOL!

nein so musst du das nicht machen
du musst den paramter nur beim funktionsaufruf verändern und nicht im ganzen script *rofl*

das hier:
function smilie(w){... 
document.form.beitrag.value+=w

musst du überhaupt nicht verändern!!

wenn du smilie() aufrufst wird der parameter ja gesetzt

blub,->TRT


----------



## cardex (12. September 2002)

Ahh Dank dir =)
Nu läufts wie`s sollte.


----------



## mo-nullzwo (15. September 2002)

*mhhh...*

Hallo!

Habe die Diskussion aufmerksam verfolgt aber leider wurde es bisher immer so beschrieben, als ob die Smilies auf der gleichen Seite wie das Textarea-Feld seien.

Angenommen folgendes: ich habe 2 Dateien: eine Forumwrite-Datei, auf der man das Textarea-Feld findet und ein Link auf ein Popup-Fenster. In diesem Popup-Fenster kann man nun Smilies auswählen, die in der Forumwrite-Datei als Zeichen im Textarea-Feld eingefügt werden. 
angenommen das Popup hieße "Fenster" und der Form-Name wäre "form" und das Textarea feld hieße "formText".
Wie mache ich das dann?

Die Antwort zu meiner obigen Frage, lässt sich das auch auf ein IFrame anwenden (das wäre natürlich noch besser).

Danke für 'ne Antwort


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. September 2002)

du kannst die formularfelder auch mit parent.namedesframes und opener beim popup ansprechen


----------



## firstlord18 (29. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht interessiert es ja einen. Ich habe mal einen Code gecodet, mit welchem es möglich ist, alle Smilies eines bestimmten Verzeichnisses auszulesen, diese Anzuzeigen, und in ein bestimmtes Element eures Formulars einzufügen (Beim Klick auf das Smilie). Beim ersetzten wird der BB-Cide automatisch durch den richtigen Smilie ersetzt:



```
<?php
 // Keine Variable umbenennen, nur die Werte davon anpassen:
 $smiliedir = "smilies"; // Verzeichnis, in welchem die Smilies liegen (ohne / zum Schluss)
 $form_name = "name"; (Name eures Formulars (im < form >-Tag)
 $textarea_name = "namet"; (Name des Teils, in welches die Smilies eingefügt werden sollen )
 
 // Nix mehr ändern !
 function smilies_into_array() {
 	global $smiliedir;
 	$dir=$smiliedir;
 	$open=opendir($dir);
 	$array=array();
 	$i=1;
 	while($file=readdir($open)) {
 		if ($file != "." && $file != "..") {
 			$neu=str_replace(".gif","",$file);
 			$replacecode=":".$neu.":";
 			$array[$replacecode][$i]=$file;
 			$i+=1;
 		}	
 	}
 	return $array;
 }
 
 $smilearray=smilies_into_array();
 
 function make_javascript() {
 	global $form_name;
 	global $textarea_name;
 	global $smilearray;
 	echo "<script language=\"javascript\" type=\"text/javascript\">";
 	echo "<!--";
 	foreach ($smilearray as $smilie_bb=>$newarray) {
 		foreach ($newarray as $functionnr=>$file) {
 			echo $functionnr;
 			echo '
 			function smilie'.$functionnr.'()
 			{
 		    document.'.$form_name.'.'.$textarea_name.'.value = document.'.$form_name.'.'.$textarea_name.'.value + "'.$smilie_bb.'";
 			}';
 		}	
 	}
 	echo "//-->";
 	echo "</script>";
 }
 
 function show_smilies() {
 	global $smilearray;
 	global $smiliedir;
 	foreach ($smilearray as $smilie_bb=>$newarray) {
 		foreach ($newarray as $functionnr=>$file) {
 			echo "<img border=\"0\" src=\"".$smiliedir."/".$file."\" onClick=\"smilie".$functionnr."()\">";
 		}	
 	}
 }
 
 function replace_bbcode($textarea) {
 	global $smilearray;
 	global $smiliedir;
 	foreach ($smilearray as $smilie_bb=>$newarray) {
 		foreach ($newarray as $functionnr=>$file) {
 		    $textarea=str_replace($smilie_bb, "<img src=\"".$smiliedir."/".$file."\">", $textarea);
 		}	
 	}
 	return $textarea;
 }
 ?>
```
 
 der beispielcode dazu würde so aussehen (Formular mit einem Textteil, in welches die Smilie beim Klick darauf eingefügt werden


```
<?php
 include("functions.inc.php");
 echo "<html><head>";
 make_javascript();
 echo "</head><body>";
 
 if ($_GET["action"]=="senden") {
 	echo replace_bbcode($_POST["namet"]);
 }
 else {
 	echo "<form action=\"".(basename($PHP_SELF))."?action=senden\" name=\"name\" method=\"post\">";
 	echo "<br><br>";
 	echo "<textarea name=\"namet\" rows=\"20\" cols=\"20\"></textarea>";
 	show_smilies();
 	echo "<input name=\"senden\" type=\"submit\"></form>";
 }
 
 ?>
```
 
 Ich hoffe, das hilft hier manchen Leuten, oder jmd hat schon sowas gesucht.
 MFG


----------



## tittli (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
na wenn der Thread ja schon herausgegraben wurde, hier noch eine (zwei) kurze Fragen von mir:

1. Ich habe das mit den Smilyes auch gemacht. Im head steht:


```
function Smiley(Zeichen)
	{
         window.document.gaestebuch.text.value =
         window.document.gaestebuch.text.value + Zeichen;
         }
```

und für jedes Smiley:


```
<a href="#" class="grafik"><img src="smileys/regular_smile.gif" width="15" height="15" border="0" onClick="javascript:Smiley(':) ') "></a>
```

Das funktioniert auch schon ganz gut. Jetzt möchte ich aber die Smileys in einem separaten Popup anzeigen. Wie muss ich dann die Funktion definieren? 
Zur Info: gaestebuch in der funktion ist der Name des Formulares, text der Name der Textarea.

2. Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber um kein anderes eröffnen zu müssen:

```
<a href="#" onClick="window.open('smileys.php','smileys','width=200px','height=150px'); ";>Smileys</a>
```

Warum wird das Popup nicht 200px breit und 150px hoch?...also die 200px breit werden noch eingehalten, das Fenster ist aber viel höher, mindestens 400-500px. Woran liegt das?

danke und gruss


----------



## tittli (1. Januar 2005)

Hmm...und schon wieder bekomme ich keine Antwort...tja...
gruss


----------



## firstlord18 (1. Januar 2005)

hm, kenne mich mit Javascript nicht wirklich aus.

 zu 1.: ich glaube, dass das nur sehr schwer zu machen ist. Du könntest aber, wie in den meisten Foren einfach den zugehörigen BB-Code anzeigen. Aber kann man das nicht so mcahen, dass man ein anderes Dopkument angibt, in welches es eingefügt wird  oder vllt ist es möglich, dass du das per PHP machst:

 du übergibts in dem Popupü das angezeigt smilie per PHP an die eigentliche Seite, welche dann diesen BB-Code in das Formular einfügt.

 Zu2:: muss da nicht einfach nur die Pixel angabe hin, und nicht noch width=200px......?

 gruß björn


----------



## Adam Wille (1. Januar 2005)

Hy,

zu deiner ersten Frage:

```
<a href="#" class="grafik"><img src="smileys/regular_smile.gif" width="15" height="15" border="0" onClick="opener.Smiley(':) ') "></a>
```

Damit greifst du über die Eigenschaft _opener_ eines Popups auf dessen Mutterfenster zu, dort hast du ja die Funktion auch definiert. Im übrigen verwendet man für Funktionen/Methoden eher Namen mit Kleinbuchstaben am Anfang, Großbuchstaben werden üblicherweise nur für Objektklassen verwendet. Funktionabel ist aber alles...

Zur zweiten Frage:
Es gibt aus Sicherheitsgründen (oder Sinnhaftigkeitsgründen ) Mindestgrößen für Browserfenster, die je nach Browser verschieden sein können.
Darüber müsste die jeweilige Browserspezifikation mehr Aufschluss geben.

Zum dritten:
Das ist kein Supportforum hier, wird sind alle nur in der Freizeit und aus Spaß an der Freude hier, auch wenn der ein oder andere sich nur hierfür ein wenig Freizeit mehr gönnt, als er sollte. 
Ein wenig netter könntest du das Hochschieben eines Beitrages schon formulieren. 

Gruß,
Adam


----------



## tittli (2. Januar 2005)

firstlord18 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm, kenne mich mit Javascript nicht wirklich aus.
> 
> zu 1.: ich glaube, dass das nur sehr schwer zu machen ist. Du könntest aber, wie in den meisten Foren einfach den zugehörigen BB-Code anzeigen. Aber kann man das nicht so mcahen, dass man ein anderes Dopkument angibt, in welches es eingefügt wird  oder vllt ist es möglich, dass du das per PHP machst:




Ich denke schon dass das möglich sein sollte...Habe das auch schon gesehen. Das Problem ist einfach dass ich im Fenster nur schwer Platz finde für den Smileys-Kasten und ihn eben gerne rausnehmen würde. Hat hierzu vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?
danke schonmal für eure Antworten
gruss


----------



## Adam Wille (2. Januar 2005)

Lies nochmal das Posting über deinem letzten...


----------

